# Trying to remove rear license plate, stuck



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Got my new license plates this morning. The screws turn, but aren't loosening. The plate itself is screwed into a black plastic bracket.

Any tips on getting the rear plate off? The front one came off without a struggle.

-Al


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know about E46s, but on my E39 the rear plate was screwed into plastic receivers for the screws that would turn in place with the screws. 

I found that if you press down hard on the plate right by the screws while you turn them, it put enough pressure on the plastic receivers to keep them from turning and let the screw come out. Dunno if that's a similar situation to your bracket, but hope that helps. :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

E36 Phantom said:


> I don't know about E46s, but on my E39 the rear plate was screwed into plastic receivers for the screws that would turn in place with the screws.


Ah that is probably what it is.


> I found that if you press down hard on the plate right by the screws while you turn them, it put enough pressure on the plastic receivers to keep them from turning and let the screw come out. Dunno if that's a similar situation to your bracket, but hope that helps. :dunno:


Will give it a shot tonight. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## shadow 2 (Mar 18, 2007)

Old thread, but did it work? I got the same issue.


----------



## charley_5054 (Jul 3, 2010)

I had a similar problem with my E46 when I first got it. The receivers in the plastic bracket were completely wrecked, they were metal, and completely rusted so the screw basically turned the whole thing. 

The positive is that there was no licence plate on the car, so I could replace the whole bracket and screws.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Anybody have success with this or another suggestion? Just got the plates for my new to me M5 and can't remove the previous owners plate due to a screw just spinning in place. Anybody have a link to how to properly remove the e39 trunk lid liner? Figure if i do that I can get to the screw mounting point from behind. Thanks.


----------



## JimD1 (Jun 5, 2009)

If you are just going to throw away the old license plate, it seems you could also just use tin snips to cut it off. If you remove the center of it, where the screws are not located, you should be able to get to the mounting point for the bracket. You may need a new bracket.


----------



## Scotes (Jan 12, 2002)

Sorry, should have given a little more info. I am referring to the rear plate which also has a frame around it. The rear plate screws go into the plastic mounting bits that are in the matal of the trunk lid - so no bracket to remove. Also, the plate frame is a bit thick and so not so easy to just cut through.


----------

